# Crown XLS 1000?



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey all,
I'm about to pull the trigger on a new Crown XLS 1000 amp, I can get a good deal on it, it's not a necessity just liked the specs and reviews and just want it. It weighs only 12 pounds, class D. I'm looking for some comments or thoughts about this amp, I would appreciate any input. Thanks guys.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Crown should work just fine in the vast majority of applications and provides stellar value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Agree'd, the Crown has been around a long time & it known for its quality. It used to be a very popular subwoofer amp and still is. Seems the new thing now days is DSP amps. They can get more out of a specific woofer, taylor made so to speak. Still the Crown is a great amp.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The Crown should work just fine in the vast majority of applications and provides stellar value.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks Jack, I was somewhat hesitant with class D amplfication but after researching the many applications for this amp and stellar reviews I can't pass it up, I'm also looking into four Ohm speakers as you know from another thread I have been allocated additional space by my SO (and she really is that to me) so I have a green light to proceed with what I have deemed to be necessary expansions. Thanks for the reply my friend as always.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Tonto said:


> Agree'd, the Crown has been around a long time & it known for its quality. It used to be a very popular subwoofer amp and still is. Seems the new thing now days is DSP amps. They can get more out of a specific woofer, taylor made so to speak. Still the Crown is a great amp.


Thanks Tonto for the positive response, appreciate that.
Jeff


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeff,

I bought a XLS1500 for my living room system and could not be happier with it - I think you would be pleased with the 1000.

Joe


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I bought a XLS1500 for my living room system and could not be happier with it - I think you would be pleased with the 1000.
> 
> Joe


Joe, I'm confused with some of the features of this amp, PureBand Crossover System which allows custom xover settings with high and low pass filters at the frequencies you choose and where to apply them, can this PBCS be defeated, would this be the default setting, please help my friend. Thanks 
Jeff


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeff,

The XLS amps have default settings set as Stereo Mode with the PBCS function bypassed. I personally never played with the PBCS settings as I control all xovers with the AVR.

Hope this helps!

Joe


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> Jeff,
> 
> The XLS amps have default settings set as Stereo Mode with the PBCS function bypassed. I personally never played with the PBCS settings as I control all xovers with the AVR.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe, that really helps, I should have known that, I too control xovers with AVR, my dumb! Thanks again my friend. 
Jeff


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

Does this amp have RCA outputs? If not, then how would a person go about connecting this unit to a pre/pro? I am interested in using this amp to power my front mains (L+R) and connect it to my Anthem avm-20 pre/pro. Anyone know how to go about connecting these together?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jetjones said:


> Does this amp have RCA outputs? If not, then how would a person go about connecting this unit to a pre/pro? I am interested in using this amp to power my front mains (L+R) and connect it to my Anthem avm-20 pre/pro. Anyone know how to go about connecting these together?


I think it does offer RCA Outputs, but if it did not you simply need to purchase XLR-RCA Adapters. Monoprice sells them for a pittance.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, it has XLR, 1/4" and RCA imputs. What kind of out puts does your pre/pro have. Depending on how the rest of your system stacks up, you will have a choice of connections. I'm on page 2 of this post, will save this & go back to see your system if it's linked.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jetjones said:


> Does this amp have RCA outputs? If not, then how would a person go about connecting this unit to a pre/pro? I am interested in using this amp to power my front mains (L+R) and connect it to my Anthem avm-20 pre/pro. Anyone know how to go about connecting these together?


Jet don't you mean RCA inputs, just run RCA interconnects from your pre/pro L&R preouts to the amp's RCA L&R inputs and use the amp's speakers terminals to hook up your mains and drive them with the Crown.. what do you have the Anthem connected to now, since the avm-20 is a preamp processor you need external amplification, since you are planning on using the XLS 1000 to drive your mains what's driving the rest if any?
Jeff


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

needspeed52 said:


> Jet don't you mean RCA inputs, just run RCA interconnects from your pre/pro L&R preouts to the amp's RCA L&R inputs and use the amp's speakers terminals to hook up your mains and drive them with the Crown.. what do you have the Anthem connected to now, since the avm-20 is a preamp processor you need external amplification, since you are planning on using the XLS 1000 to drive your mains what's driving the rest if any?
> Jeff



I don't have an amp yet. Still looking into various options.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jetjones said:


> I don't have an amp yet. Still looking into various options.


Jet, I hear you. One option to consider depending on your mains and other speakers that you may have is the new Emotiva UPA-5, it has been reduced from $499 to $399, it is a solid five channel amp delivering 80 watts and 110 watts into 8 and 4 Ohm loads respectively with all channels delivered over entire frequency range and not bench tested at 1khz sine wave. A very nice unit to consider, I don't know what your mains are or any other speakers you have but this amp is stable into four Ohm loads ACD. Hope this helps.
Jeff


----------

